# Blackwater 11-4-14



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Windy!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Another pic


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang, that's a gator right there.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

You fishing a day into the future, now that's something!! Damn good fish


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Dang Az...you predicting the future? (the date is off)
Complete w photos and everything...lol.

I saw you this afternoon, I waved but you were in cast mode w/ the long rod.
What did the trout measure?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep I got a little ahead of myself with the date. 
She measured just a little over 24".


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice Fish.................mind sharing what he hit?

Robin


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

barefoot said:


> Dang Az...you predicting the future? (the date is off)
> Complete w photos and everything...lol.
> 
> I saw you this afternoon, I waved but you were in cast mode w/ the long rod.
> What did the trout measure?


Barefoot I am sorry that you had to witness me in cast mode!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Robin said:


> Nice Fish.................mind sharing what he hit?
> 
> Robin


A tan gurgler


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

azevedo16 said:


> Barefoot I am sorry that you had to witness me in cast mode!


 Hey...must be working however you're doing it...nice trout.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

azevedo16 said:


> A tan gurgler


Cool......................Thanks

Robin


----------

